# any Rohloff or Alfine pre built 29ers with belt drive out there?



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Guys, 
Hello, I currently do not have a bike. I want to get a 29er prebuilt out with Rohloff and belt drive etc. Are there any manufactures or anyplace in the states that has these prebuilt for sale?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

No one????


----------



## mtb143 (Aug 26, 2007)

Spot is known for favoring IGH's as well as belt drive, and there's a page on their website that invites you to contact them if you want to do something custom. Worth a shot. Spot Brand Bicycles » CUSTOM


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

I'll second the idea of contacting Spot. They are pretty approachable.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks guys. I will reach out to them.


----------



## finch2 (Nov 13, 2009)

If you want a build made up for you there would be a few custom builders who could do that. Try Quiring too, he's made quite a few Rohloff frames now.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

misfit diSSent 29er belt drive, in stock:
diSSent ALC-BELT Singlespeed 29er Frame - PSYCLESTORE


----------

